# Couldn't Resist This One (joke)



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A local barber shop installed a new robotic barber to take some of the
pressure off of him.

A fellow came in for a haircut and after being told about the "new barber"
decided he would give it a try. As the robot began to cut his hair, it
asked the man, "What's your IQ?"

The man replied,! "140." So the robo preceeded to make conversation about
physics, astronomy, investments, insurance, and so on. The man listened
intently and said "This is really cool."

Later another man who was waiting for a haircut stepped up to the robot's
chair, sat down and the robot asked him before beginning his haircut,
"What's your IQ?"

The man replied "100." So the robot started talking about football,
baseball, and so on. This man too thought to himself "Wow! This is really
cool."

Next, a third man stepped up to the robot's chair, seated himself and the
robot, as with the others, asked him "What's your IQ?"

The man replied "50."

The robot then said, "So, I understand you Democrats are really excited
about Hilary running for president?"


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

:rollin: :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny, but when I heard the joke a few months ago, the guy with the 50 IQ was named George, and the robot barber explained how Saddam was responsible for the attacks of 9/11.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh..Snap!!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Isn't it G W that wears a cap with his IQ on it? And it isn't less then 50. Listening to him speak even that is Charitable.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a very hard time understanding that statement due to the poor grammar structure. It sounded like you think Bush is stupid because he isn't the best public speaker. I hope I'm wrong. Lets put the weight of the world on YOUR shoulders, and put you up in front of the entire Nation with little preparation. I wonder how you would do? You might want to think about the plank in your own Eye.

Forgive me if I have misunderstood you, but that was the best I was able to interpret your last post.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hell it's just a joke................ I like a good joke. But, maybe you could post the one with the guy named George so liberals would feel PC equal and not cry and whimper. Looking forward to reading it............... I thought it was funny and would have thought the same even if Republicans had of been the jokes objective. Funny though, how some would cry and go after just one person instead of the opposite party like the joke did.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Hell it's just a joke................ I like a good joke. But, maybe you could post the one with the guy named George so everyone would feel PC equal and not cry and whimper. Looking forward to reading it...............


Jeez Gohon! Look at the can of worms you have opened up now! :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Look at the can of worms you have opened up now


I know, I know......................I just thought it was funny from the way the story line set itself up for the punch line. Still do, but hell I think most politicians unfortunately are jokes anyway.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll see if I can find the one with George.



> Funny though, how some would cry and go after just one person instead of the opposite party like the joke did.


Actually, I find it interesting how one joke accused an individual of being unintelligent, while the other generalized an entire group of people as such.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah bigdaddy thats interesting :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Mr. trooper:

I would take that challenge of "putting the weight of the world on MY shoulders". BUT I wouldn't worry about the rest of the world like Mr. Bush is doing. I would take care of things at home first.

Wouldn't be so hard getting up in front of MY nation then.

Gohon: I liked the joke. I would also never vote for the likes of Slick Willie Hilliary Clinton. She may be running just so she can try and steal White House furniture again.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

My god it was a joke, let's not take life so serious. But then again I am a NR so I probably shouldn't share my opinion. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well deacon we are talking national politics here, so you are a resident. That aside, as far as I am concerned your welcome anywhere on here.  It took me a short time to realize it wasn't non residents that is the problem in North Dakota it is leasing. Of course that started when some megabuck guy bought (leased) land away from the moderate income people. Don't know if that was a resident or nonresident, but there isn't to many megabuck types in North Dakota. Still I judge every man individually. I think if people stop to give it some thought they will feel the same.

I know I am getting off subject here, but deacon I would limit nonresidents before residents and would control numbers to control the quality of the hunt for those lucky enough to hunt that year. This increased quality of hunt works for residents and nonresidents alike. Hope you enjoy this fall as much as I. I am going to Montana where there is more public land. Even with the $640 sportsmans license it is cheaper to hunt elk there than pheasant here.


----------

